# I finally got my new truck lifted!



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Well here it is. It's an 07 f-350 with a 4 inch rancho lift and 33's....at least for now. We just finished putting the kit on last night abd I think it needs another inch of lift in the rear to make the truck sit level.

























My brother is the one that helps me with my lift kits, here's his truck. I know it's only an s-10 but it's bigger than half the super dutys on the road! It's got 9 inches of lift.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

the ford looks very good! i bet it is fun to drive off road..... the lift and the tires go good with that truck and it doesn't look out of place.......however the yellow bannana truck is the ugliest truck i have ever seen.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The Ford looks great. Even the S10 isn't that bad lol.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice truck!!! red is the perfect color


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

M&M Services;391302 said:


> Nice truck!!! red is the perfect color


 Thanks !!! I wasn't too sure when the dealer told me the only v-10 they could find was red but my brother(we're twins ) told me it will look great! We can't do anything to our trucks wiht out consulting each other first. My last two truck were blue but the red has really grown on me. Now with shiny wheels and the red rancho springs I can see it is the perfect color!!!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Jay brown;391278 said:


> the ford looks very good! i bet it is fun to drive off road..... the lift and the tires go good with that truck and it doesn't look out of place.......however the yellow bannana truck is the ugliest truck i have ever seen.


 Thanks for the compliments on the ford! The only place it ever goes off road is at the sliver lake sand dunes. It's way too much work cleaning it up to take it in the mud!!! My 4x4 is for sand and snow!!!!

Yeah the yellow truck is either a love it or hate it truck ,generally most people love it. Thats a bad pic, the paint isn't factory it looks like glass . When it's clean the frame shines like the body. It was actually supposed to be in the SEMA show in indy back in 05. Some how AEM. ( they make intake stuff) saw pictures after we had just finished with it and wanted to show it. They were going to put all of there stuff on it for free, give us passes, and help w/ hotel expenses. The bummer was my broher was new at his job (full time FF/medic) and the show landed on his work trick. With only a weeks notice he couldn't line up any shift trades. That would have been the coolest thing to have one of the trucks we built at sema. Thanks again for checking out my truck!!!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks GREAT! I love 'em reg. cab trucks, Super Duty's of course! I'd love to put that kinda lift on my truck, but it wouldnt handle the 20,000lb grain wagons with as much confidence I don't think. lol. Hold off on the 1" rear kit, when you put the plow on it might make the rancho kit sag.....alot. That blizzard is one heck of a heavy plow! 

Great lookin' truck, man! Keep 'er shiny-side up!

-Mike:redbounce


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

How hard was the kit to get on? How long did it take?


Zack


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Zack1978;392782 said:


> How hard was the kit to get on? How long did it take?
> 
> Zack


 The kit was straight forward ,pretty easy to install. Rancho says it should take 8 hours and we did it in about 10. I would say it is easier than a leaf spring lift for the simple fact that you don't have to lift 90lb. spring packs into place!!! We ran into trouble when my pitman arm puller wouldn't fit on the arm. ( the front end on the 07 really built alot tougher than my 03 was). I lost and hour there and we took a couple breaks. We could easily do it again in less than 8 hours given the chance. If your going to lift one just remember that you are going to need some big sockets( 1"+ ) to take some of the front end apart. Good luck!!!


----------

